
What’s in a web browser - ismavis
https://medium.com/@camaelon/what-s-in-a-web-browser-83793b51df6c
======
est
Fun fact: In perspective of file size, in Chrome's final bundle, a large chunk
of bytes were the libicu, and 80% of libicu are chinese characters. So
everyone must download extra megabytes of software for modern CJK word
segmentation

------
amelius
Nice writeup. But it doesn't explain how a paragraph of N words is redrawn in
O(1) time if one adds one word to the beginning.

------
rpgmaker
For the record, I much rather that old JB browser than Chrome. It's still
around if you want to install it but "inverted rendering" doesn't work on
newer android versions.

